

Bug when expanding folders in Windows 7 Explorer. Anyone? - uyhayuy
http://connect.microsoft.com/WindowsServerFeedback/feedback/details/621426/bug-when-expanding-folders-in-explorer-server-2008-r2-and-windows-7#

======
dexter313
[http://connect.microsoft.com/WindowsServerFeedback/feedback/...](http://connect.microsoft.com/WindowsServerFeedback/feedback/details/621426/bug-
when-expanding-folders-in-explorer-server-2008-r2-and-windows-7#)

<quote> I've been frustrated about this "feature" for a long time. However,
after reading all posts about the issue and realising that there is no fix I
made a last desperate attempt. I went into folder settings and checked the
"single click" option(while having both "show all folders" and "automatically
expand" checked), just to see if this option was better. It wasn't so I
unchecked it again. Then, after this manouver, Explorer lists folders
correctly, always starting at the top. Just to make sure this fix wasn't
transient I closed the Explorer and restarted it. It still works. I have no
idea why this works but it does. Writing software myself I do have a clue that
the sequence in which checkboxes are checked can have impact on software
behaviour. It might also explain why some people experience this issue while
others don't.

Hope this works for all you frustrated people out there. </quote>

